

Ask HN: What apps do you use to get stuff done (task management) - ishbits

I am currently feeling very tied to Mac and iOS due to my reliance on OmniFocus... Pretty much everything else I use is multi-platform, and I want to break this tie so I can just carry one laptop for work (Linux) instead of 2.<p>What apps do you use for task management, and that are cross platform?  For my beginning searches, there is nothing that equals OmniFocus for task management.<p>To give you an idea of my needs..  I&#x27;m a contractor, I have 2 clients.  I also contribute to an open source project, part of that is sponsored by one of my clients, the other part is self driven.  I also use OmniFocus to for weekly reminders to take out the garbage weekly, change the furnace filter every 3 months and so.<p>I don&#x27;t manage other people, so collaboration features aren&#x27;t necessary.<p>Thanks!
======
mrjatx
I use Producteev ([https://www.producteev.com/](https://www.producteev.com/))
for work projects/task management and I'm currently trying to decide whether I
like doitim ([http://doit.im/](http://doit.im/)) or Todoist
([https://en.todoist.com/](https://en.todoist.com/)) more for more personal
tasks, like taking out the trash, dinner dates, etc.

I'm very pissed at Yahoo for shutting down Astrid which was perfect for the
latter task management.

------
woutervdb
Not sure if it helps, but here's my workflow:

\- Google Calendar for maintaining appointments; \- A notepad (the paper
version, yes) for quick notes, I use it to really "picture" the things I
think/talk about; \- A whiteboard as a to do list, and for when the notepad is
too small;

As you can see, I use no apps at all. This is because I try to separate
maintaining my workflow from the workflow itself, if you can follow me.

------
rooshdi
Trello may be suitable for your needs:
[https://webmenu.org/apps/trello](https://webmenu.org/apps/trello)

------
EduardoRT
I tend to use SublimeText + Plain Tasks:
[https://github.com/aziz/PlainTasks](https://github.com/aziz/PlainTasks)

With the pomodoro technique. I find it useful.

------
nkz
On iPad and Iphone I use the "accomplist". THis is simpler than omnifocus to
learn and use and based on GTD.

"Things" is another good app to try.

------
ioddly
Trello. I have lists for daily, monthly, and yearly goals. There's a calendar
view and due date feature now too, although I don't use it very much.

------
codemac
emacs org-mode 4 life!

[https://github.com/codemac/config/blob/master/emacs.d/boot.o...](https://github.com/codemac/config/blob/master/emacs.d/boot.org)

But seriously, you don't need omnifocus for GTD, and all of it's features can
(and I have a corollary to almost all of them.) be implemented with emacs org
mode.

------
mattm
The philosophy from the book "Getting Things Done" together with Evernote

~~~
taoquay
I also use the GTD method, but with Remember the Milk instead of Evernote.

Here's a good blog post that shows how to implement the GTD system with RTM:
[http://blog.rememberthemilk.com/2008/05/guest-post-
advanced-...](http://blog.rememberthemilk.com/2008/05/guest-post-advanced-gtd-
with-remember-the-milk/)

RTM has a web app for regular browsers and mobile apps for both iOS and
Android. There is also an extension called "A Bit Better RTM" for
Chrome/Firefox that adds nice tweaks to the web app.

